# Liquid deicer or pellet?



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Just interested in what you guys think about the liquid stuff. I was thinking about trying it out on some of my residential customers sidewalks and so on. So any comments will help my decision!  

Also what are your favorite products that you see working well? (Liquid or solid)


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*both*

They are both a good tool in the tool box.


----------



## liquidsnowmelt (Oct 9, 2013)

I would like to introduce my product, Liquid Snow Melt. 
Check it out. We are the only true go green product on the market. We are a plant based anti-icing/deicing fluid that has a lot of advantages if used. 

Thanks, 
Gina Picarello 
Liquid Snow Melt, LLC


----------



## Edge landscape (Oct 26, 2013)

*Liquid magnesium*

I have been spraying brine for few years. I have a 1300 gal tank on truck ,I make the brine and can make liquid cal my maker machine does 400 gal every 25 min . How can I make liquid magnesium ?


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Liquids are another tool in the tool box, I am sure more can chime in but few use liquids exclusively. Different events call for different materials. Most municipalities have begun using liquids as a pretreatment- laid down before the storm to help by them time to get everywhere and also to make it easier to plow by creating a barrier between the road and snow. Even with this they will go back and apply solids after the snow is cleared with the first pass. There are a few choices from Brine (salt and water) to liquid magnesium and calcium to these mixed with OBPE's, beet juice, and other materials. For these addition materials please ask questions and check out claims of certifications and the MSDS.

Off topic but there should be a magnesium chloride conversion chart in previous posts.


----------



## willldskoehler (Dec 20, 2013)

Is it really that easily to make a 33% liquid calcium chloride solution by adding 2.6 pounds of calcium flake/pellet to 1 gallon of water? Same for salt brine?


----------



## mdsnowremovalpw (Dec 2, 2013)

I use both. I have customers that only want one type or the other. I use a commercial brand of deicer that I buy 275 gallons at a time, it works great and have never had a complaint.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

willldskoehler;1691132 said:


> Is it really that easily to make a 33% liquid calcium chloride solution by adding 2.6 pounds of calcium flake/pellet to 1 gallon of water? Same for salt brine?


its not hard to make calcium, but you should use a hydrometer after its mixed so you know what you ended up with.....


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

mdsnowremovalpw;1691492 said:


> I use both. I have customers that only want one type or the other. I use a commercial brand of deicer that I buy 275 gallons at a time, it works great and have never had a complaint.


hi could you pm me what you use and where you get it from I'm in Wisconsin and am helping a buddy out that is building something to apply liquid . thanks


----------

